# Masonite Siding Replacement



## kennykenny (Sep 23, 2007)

I am considering having some masonite siding panels replaced on my house prior to painting. Some people have told me that it is not worth replacing and others said that it will really stick out one the house is painted if left alone. The siding is not rotten, some just have a bow in it. 

If it is replaced, should it be replaced with James Hardie or will the JH siding not match close enough to the existing siding? One person said he replaces with new masonite siding. What does anyone think?I know all the problems that there has been with Masonite and the positives with JH. 

Also, one of the panels up high has a window within the panel. I'm sure that the best way to replace is to remove the window? Of course no one wants to do that and my windows have "wraps" around the window trim. One person said that they would just cut the siding up to the window sides and then replace the panel and then put cedar trim boards over the edges where the new siding meets up. Is this the best way of doing it? 

Any suggestions on this would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

If all you want to do is replace a ugly panel or two before you paint then I’d use the masonite to match. If you were considering replacing a whole wall then I’d be thinking about another product such as Hardi and defiantly wouldn’t replace it with masonite.

I couldn’t imagine having to remove a window to replace a piece of lap siding. 
It is lap siding, isn’t it?
Can you post a picture?


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Yep, moisture. http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/insights/bsi-023-wood-is-good-but-strange/
Which just happens to be my tip of the week..... Now for the lotto...

Be safe, Gary


----------

